# Chief of Police Ralph Painter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief of Police Ralph Painter

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Rainier Police Department
Oregon*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 5, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 55
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 5, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Chief Ralph Painter was shot and killed after responding to a local car stereo shop in which a man was attempting to take a car that did not belong to him.

When Chief Painter made contact with the man a struggle ensued. The subject was able to disarm him and then fatally shot him.

The man then exchanged shots with responding officers before being wounded and taken into custody.

Chief Painter is survived by his wife and seven children.

Agency Contact Information
Rainier Police Department
106 West B Street
Rainier, OR 97048

Phone: (503) 397-1521

_*Please contact the Rainier Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Chief Painter.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

RIP Chief. Your life has caused many to rethink their attitudes toward police.


----------

